# Gesucht XP Treiber für das H&H Grafiktablet GT 01



## snoozer (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche für das Grafiktablet GT 01 von H&H einen XP Treiber. Hersteller Seite und Google schon durchsucht ! 
Kennt jemand einen kompatiblen XP Treiber eines anderen Herstellers ?

Für jede Idee bin ich dankbar

Snoozer


----------



## mthau (15. Januar 2004)

*Treiber GT 01*

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem.
gehe zu http://www.hartig-helling.de
lade dort den Treiber GT 01 herunter sind ca 25 MB (Zip-Datei), 
einschließlich Software.
Schliese das Eagle an den PC an, dann neu starten.
Setup.exe im Downloadordner anklicken, nach Ausführung Neustart des Rechners.
Dann in der Systemsteuerung den Treiber aus dem Download-Ordner
installieren. Nimm im Ordner Drivers den  Win 98 Treiber 
den nimmt XP und  es läuft einwandfrei. Bei Nachfrage Treiber sei nicht
korrekt unbedingt auf installieren klicken.
Die Software findest Du auf Deinem Laufwerk im Installations-Ordner YTG unter ScrPad32, dort SCRTHPAD.EXE anklicken und Du hast
die Software für den Stift. 
Im Ordner Artland findest Du noch ein Grafikprogramm für Kids.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

Herzliche Grüße
mthau


----------



## snoozer (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
dank dir für deine Antwort , werde es heute oder morgen ausprobieren geb dir dann bescheid ob es funktioniert


----------



## mthau (16. Januar 2004)

*Treiber GT 01*

Hallo Snoozer,

Na dann Nix wie ran und viel Glück, aber Du packst das schon.

Tschüss
mthau


----------

